# 100 L 2.8 macro for video?



## TimPepprell (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys im looking for a lens to shoot some skate park videos on my 60d. i have a wide angle lens already and i am looking for a long lens with IS to take some nice low aperture video. i have looked over the 24-105 with IS but the F4 is to high for me and im looking for something lower. maybe something such as the 135 f2 or this macro lens

so basically, would i be able to shoot video with this macro lens? or is it only suitable for macro shots and video.


----------



## skitron (Aug 23, 2012)

TimPepprell said:


> Hey guys im looking for a lens to shoot some skate park videos on my 60d. i have a wide angle lens already and i am looking for a long lens with IS to take some nice low aperture video. i have looked over the 24-105 with IS but the F4 is to high for me and im looking for something lower. maybe something such as the 135 f2 or this macro lens
> 
> so basically, would i be able to shoot video with this macro lens? or is it only suitable for macro shots and video.



I've seen some posts from people who shoot a bunch of video that say the 100L is one of the better Canon lens for video when using it as a short tele. I have one and have shot some video with it, but hardly an expert. But the footage looks very good ( portrait framing, not macro framing).


----------



## pikkmikk (Aug 23, 2012)

Though I haven't been shooting video that much with my 5D2 my choise lens has been the 100L. It's the only IS lens I own and you can defo see the benefits from the IS. I've also shot some video with my 50mm f1.4 and although I like super shallow dof you can get with the 50mm open wide you need a pretty steady hand to avoid shaking the camera. I bought a cheap micnova video handle for filming skateboarding but haven't had the chances to use much yet. It makes handling the camera loads easier when recording video. http://www.micnova.com/en/product/video_handle.html

I find the 100L to be great multipurpose lens. Great IQ, f2.8 is relatively fast, weather sealed, works nicely for portraits and for macro and IS helps a great deal when shooting video or low light stills.


----------



## tphillips63 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm no expert either but all the people that I know that do a lot of hand held video use lenses with IS since it really will make a huge difference.
You can find comparisons on the you tube but I'm sure you know the shakes will be gone with IS.

When I do video I use my 24-104 and since you know you need more than f/4 I'd bet the 100mm macro you are looking at would work great, as long as it is fast enough. Plus you will have an awesome weather sealed macro and that can come in handy too.


----------



## willis (Aug 23, 2012)

In my opinion, wide angle lenses are made for skating, look for like EF-S 10-22.


----------



## bp (Aug 23, 2012)

Macro is only part of what the 100L does well. I shoot plenty of video, and yes - the 100L is awesome for video. The hybrid IS is fantastic, and it's tack sharp. 

I don't use it quite as often nowadays, since picking up the 70-200 2.8 IS II (also 2.8, also hybrid IS, also tack sharp), but before I had that in my bag, the 100L was one of my most frequently used lenses for video.

The 135 also produces a gorgeous picture in video, but isn't quite as versatile, performing best when you have it locked down. Since there's no IS, you get micro jitters like crazy. Get focus, then for the love of god stop touching the camera! ha


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 23, 2012)

bp said:


> I don't use it quite as often nowadays, since picking up the 70-200 2.8 IS II (also 2.8, also hybrid IS, also tack sharp)



Afaik the 70-200 doesn't have hybrid IS, but not that it matters - the "normal" IS on these latest lenses is stellar anyway. The most noticeable feature of the hybrid IS on the 100L is its high noise level... but since there is no way to turn off just the hybrid part I don't know if it really helps or not.


----------



## bp (Aug 23, 2012)

Ah, I may stand corrected - well - yeah, either way. Whatever they changed with the Mk2, "hybrid" or not, it's improved over the Mk1 - smoother and noticeably quieter IMHO. I rented the 70-200 Mk1 several times for video shoots, and that thing clunked around like there was a squirrel on a wheel in there - don't notice it nearly as much on my mk2. Never really cared all that much about IS noise though, because I never use camera-mounted mics. Very true that IS noise is a consideration if you're recording sound with the onboard mic or even a hotshoe mic.


----------



## pete vella (Aug 24, 2012)

www.youtube.com/2Fwatch%3Fv%3DiR44GoglHKY&ei=vrc2UM_aDua40AHFuoGQDw&usg=AFQjCNEjEySGd9aWEPzEY2-9Yhv5-CkrkQ video i shot with the 100. great lens for video and for still. would not recomend a non is lens for video unless you have a stabliser rig.


----------

